# Urgent help needed with Nissan note



## kareemwinter (Aug 24, 2020)

Good evening I am having a few problems with my Nissan note e11. Hope someone can help. 
The first problem is the car is exhibiting start/stop technology tendencies but doesn’t have the feature. So when I come to a light or stop the car will shut off but the starter will tumble and the engine will come back in almost immediately without me doing anything. 
2. The next problem is the car would cut off completely going from reverse gear to neutral into drive and I would have to start the car and sometimes a loud whining noise is made when I switch gears from park to drive.


----------



## deandean (Sep 11, 2020)

This is for the second question:

When you shift your car into drive, neutral, or reverse, if you’re hearing loud clunking noises, it’s possible the torque converter is the root of the trouble. The torque converter turns while the transmission is in park and neutral, therefore, any noise from the torque converter will occur while the vehicle is in gear. If the torque converter has damaged needle bearings, noises will be heard from the transmission while you’re driving.

In general, it’s important for every driver to know what a faulty transmission warning signs are.

Other potential causes of troubling sounds coming from your car’s transmission may include:


Fluid clutches that are worn or damaged can indicate broken holds on the mounting or a misalignment between the torque converter and the flywheel
The transmission fluid level may be too low, or it’s old and dirty and therefore needs replacing, along with a transmission flush
Your transmission lines may have sprung a leak
Your vehicle’s transmission range switch may have failed
If you hear a whining noise that increases with the engine speed when your vehicle is in park or neutral may indicate a problem with the transmission pump

Minor transmission problems can escalate over time and could result in an expensive repair if left unchecked. Don’t let this happen to you.

Hope it helpful for you (more information: ราคา รถ Nissan Note)


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

Have you try cleaning the inside of the throttle body throttle valve? Also fuel filter if it has one. What is the mileage of the vehicle?


----------

